# Success purchasing resale at Hyatt High Sierra - newbie questions



## Rebelmom02 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi,

I can't believe it - we just received approval of our purchase and Buyers Closing Statement for Hyatt High Sierra! :whoopie: We purchased Week 4 (Silver) 2 bedroom.

I'm kind of surprised...this is our 2nd attempt to purchase. Our first attempt was to purchase at Hyatt Highlands in Carmel and Hyatt Exercised the ROFR... 

We are complete 'newbies' at this...anyone who can tell me what's next?

A few questions: 

1) After sending our signed Buyer's Closing Statement and our final payment due, how long does the escrow typically take?

2) In the Hyatt Resale Affidavit, it states: "Please advised that the Buyer will not be eligible for the Hyatt Residence Club Exchange Program nor any other Developer Incidental Benefits" -- what is this referring to?  

3) Are we able to participate in Interval? If so, how soon can we do that, and what do we need to do this?

4) How soon can I contact Hyatt to ask specific questions about our points availability and questions about booking future reservations? Does escrow need to close before they're able to answer some questions for me?

Like I said, total newbie here...so, I hope you all will put up with me!  
TIA!

Sue


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2016)

Rebelmom02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't believe it - we just received approval of our purchase and Buyers Closing Statement for Hyatt High Sierra! :whoopie: We purchased Week 4 (Silver) 2 bedroom.
> 
> ...



It's really hard to say, because it depends on how long the title company takes.  You should expect it to take 2-6 mos. 

These are the steps involved:

-Title company prepares new deed and sends it to the seller to sign off on.
-Title company sends the new deed to the local recording office.
-Recording office records it and mails a stamped copy back to the title company.
-Title Company sends a copy of the deed to you, and to the Hyatt Title Office.
-Hyatt changes the ownership in their records.

You may get a welcome letter from Hyatt, but don't expect much of anything else, because you are a resale buyer.



> 2) In the Hyatt Resale Affidavit, it states: "Please advised that the Buyer will not be eligible for the Hyatt Residence Club Exchange Program nor any other Developer Incidental Benefits" -- what is this referring to?



I'm guessing you won't have Hyatt points, because you bought resale, but I will let a Hyatt owner respond.  



> 3) Are we able to participate in Interval? If so, how soon can we do that, and what do we need to do this?



After the deed has been registered with Hyatt.



> 4) How soon can I contact Hyatt to ask specific questions about our points availability and questions about booking future reservations? Does escrow need to close before they're able to answer some questions for me?



After the deed is registered with Hyatt - they won't talk to non-owners.  That being said, owner's primarily contact Hyatt to make reservations, for "information," you are better off asking specific questions on TUG.

To be quite honest with you, the reservation people are entry level people who know how to make reservations, and they may or may not be able to answer your questions accurately.


----------



## lizap (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't remember receiving anything like the statement in the affidavit saying that you can't participate in the HRC Exchange Program.  I would want clarification on this.  If this is true, it is a major change in Hyatt resales..


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 16, 2016)

*correction.....*



lizap said:


> I don't remember receiving anything like the statement in the affidavit saying that you can't participate in the HRC Exchange Program.  I would want clarification on this.  If this is true, it is a major change in Hyatt resales..



Correction  _"If this is true, it is a Major, *MAJOR *change in Hyatt resales_...."


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 16, 2016)

Rebelmom02 said:


> I'm kind of surprised...this is our 2nd attempt to purchase. Our first attempt was to purchase at Hyatt Highlands in Carmel and Hyatt Exercised the ROFR...
> 
> 
> Sue



Just curious what season was the Hyatt Highlands and what was your price that got ROFRd?


----------



## sts1732 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Thank you for the info*



Rebelmom02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't believe it - we just received approval of our purchase and Buyers Closing Statement for Hyatt High Sierra! :whoopie: We purchased Week 4 (Silver) 2 bedroom.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I have been watching the forms concerning exactly this. I have someone interested in one of my Hyatt properties. With all the changes coming in 2017 I was concerned about how they treat a resale. It would seem that my worst fear is coming true, in that because the older weeks being deeded, there is not much they could do, but they don't have to do anything extra for a resale unless you want to upgrade for 12.5K. I would think that they would still to give II, but who knows. I'm sure they are working on a way around that.


----------



## lizap (Jul 17, 2016)

This would be a game changer for the entire TS industry. II also owns Westin/Sheraton.  I'm skeptical of this happening..


----------



## ivywag (Jul 17, 2016)

It could be that not being able to participate in the "Hyatt Residence Club exchange program" is referring to exchanging for Hyatt Gold Passport points which has always only been available to developer purchases.


----------



## sts1732 (Jul 17, 2016)

ivywag said:


> It could be that not being able to participate in the "Hyatt Residence Club exchange program" is referring to exchanging for Hyatt Gold Passport points which has always only been available to developer purchases.



Hopefully that is my best guess scenario. That would be great if that's all. In watching the other forums, the two replies from members who attended a owners meeting. I got the feeling that if you didn't buy in for 12.5K, that as a owner you would eventually be froze out of exchanges with in Hyatt, to only the reserved week you have.


----------



## lizap (Jul 17, 2016)

Again, I am highly doubtful this is the case.  II is not wanting to destroy itself as a company.  This, along with the recent changes requiring a fee to upgrade, could potentially lead to very negative consequences for II.. 



sts1732 said:


> Hopefully that is my best guess scenario. That would be great if that's all. In watching the other forums, the two replies from members who attended a owners meeting. I got the feeling that if you didn't buy in for 12.5K, that as a owner you would eventually be froze out of exchanges with in Hyatt, to only the reserved week you have.


----------



## ntsmith (Jul 17, 2016)

My best guess is that the new "Pure Points" program is going to divide the resale owners and the developer owners.  HRC is probably going to give an advantage to deeded developer owners so deeded resale owners will have a slight disadvantage (or not access at all) to the *new* resorts HRC is planning to add to the collection.  

One sales person specifically told me that new sales at prioerties scheduled to construct new buildings (i.e. WOR and CP) may "not be sold as deeded weeks." That's a direct quote.


----------



## Kal (Jul 17, 2016)

ntsmith said:


> ...One sales person specifically told me...




 Ah yes!  If you can't believe a time share huckster, who can you believe!


----------



## ntsmith (Jul 17, 2016)

Kal said:


> Ah yes!  If you can't believe a time share huckster, who can you believe!



I completely agree with your sentiment Kal!   I'm just passing along information I received from three different HRCs over the past month.  Whether true or false, their messaging was consistant at each location.  I purchased resale because I understand the timeshare game (thanks to this forum).  Like a previous poster, I'm very concerned about how the forthcoming changes will affect me as a deeded resale owner.


----------



## lizap (Jul 17, 2016)

For the reasons cited above, I am very skeptical that II would do 2 things so close together to pxss people off.  They are a 'for profit' company and it would not be in their best interest to do so.  BTW, welcome to TUG.  I notice you have started posting very recently.

I'm 





ntsmith said:


> I completely agree with your sentiment Kal!   I'm just passing along information I received from three different HRCs over the past month.  Whether true or false, their messaging was consistant at each location.  I purchased resale because I understand the timeshare game (thanks to this forum).  Like a previous poster, I'm very concerned about how the forthcoming changes will affect me as a deeded resale owner.


----------



## ntsmith (Jul 18, 2016)

lizap said:


> For the reasons cited above, I am very skeptical that II would do 2 things so close together to pxss people off.  They are a 'for profit' company and it would not be in their best interest to do so.  BTW, welcome to TUG.  I notice you have started posting very recently.
> 
> I'm



Actually, my first post was September 15, 2015.  Thanks for the welcome. It's great having a forum like TUG where all are free to ask questions and share their thoughts/opinions about various timeshare topics.  I suppose we'll just have to wait and see what happens with HRC.


----------



## Kal (Jul 18, 2016)

ntsmith said:


> ...new sales at prioerties scheduled to construct new buildings (i.e. WOR and CP) may "not be sold as deeded weeks." ...



CP has been scheduled to add more buildings since original construction.  That was delayed due to an eagle's nest and has languished over time.  The bigger issue is that the infrastructure is not sized to handle the full number of additional buildings.  Even so, it is more telling that Hyatt is concerned about the effect of deeded ownership on any new notion for the total points program.  They certainly can sell on a RTU basis if desired.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Jul 18, 2016)

Makes me wonder what are the chances the original poster works for hyatt?? :ignore:





Rebelmom02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't believe it - we just received approval of our purchase and Buyers Closing Statement for Hyatt High Sierra! :whoopie: We purchased Week 4 (Silver) 2 bedroom.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizap (Jul 18, 2016)

Bingo.  Perhaps a salesperson...




scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Makes me wonder what are the chances the original poster works for hyatt?? :ignore:


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Jul 19, 2016)

For what it's worth, what was on my ROFR letter:

"Buyer will not be eligible for the hyatt residence club exchange program with the Hyatt Gold Passport nor any other Developer Incidental Benefits as may be offered from time to time"

I think the OP might have left part of the information out in their posting, but since I'm new to Hyatt myself, I'm not exactly sure what it's saying either.  I think I'll be able to trade just fine.  But if not, I'm not too concerned--I bought the exact week I plan on using, and I figure some of the stuff I'll figure out as I go along.


----------



## lizap (Jul 19, 2016)

This is not referring to internal exchanges (using points) to other TS resorts within HRC, rather to being able to use points for Hyatt hotels. This is how inaccurate rumors get started. Really do wish OP had posted details to start with... Thanks for posting.



Beck02 said:


> For what it's worth, what was on my ROFR letter:
> 
> "Buyer will not be eligible for the hyatt residence club exchange program with the Hyatt Gold Passport nor any other Developer Incidental Benefits as may be offered from time to time"
> 
> I think the OP might have left part of the information out in their posting, but since I'm new to Hyatt myself, I'm not exactly sure what it's saying either.  I think I'll be able to trade just fine.  But if not, I'm not too concerned--I bought the exact week I plan on using, and I figure some of the stuff I'll figure out as I go along.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 19, 2016)

what do WOR and CP stand for and where will they be? thank you!


----------



## ntsmith (Jul 19, 2016)

tegs_1980 said:


> what do WOR and CP stand for and where will they be? thank you!



WOR = Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio, TX
CP = Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs, FL


----------

